# Aufbau Spiel



## Mojo32 (4. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
wir haben ne aufgabe wo wir ein Spiel programmieren solln mit bewegten objekten.
Funktioniert auch schon an sich richtig hab aber mal ne frage zu ob ich das richtig aufgebaut habe.

Hab jetzt bei paar Tuts gesehen das der eine Thread gestartet wird und in der run() die endlosschleife durchlaufen wird. Ich hab da aber bis jetzt immmer mehrere Threads gestartet also für jedes Objekt einen. Hab das so gemacht da wir die berechnung und die move synchronisieren sollten.

Könnt ihr mich mal aufklären was da besser ist.

gruß mojo


----------



## Steev (4. Jun 2010)

Normalerweise macht man einen Logic-Thread, in dem die gesammte Berechnung der Objekte ausgeführt wird. Alles andere ist imho nicht sooo gut, weil man dann zum einen größere Probleme mit Deathlocks bekommt (wenn man es falsch macht...) und zum anderen flüssige Bewegungen oder synchronanimationen nahezu unmöglich sind.

Gruß
Steev


----------



## Noctarius (4. Jun 2010)

Dieser Dauerthread wird standardmäßig auch als Gameloop bezeichnet.


----------

